# Morel Ultimo



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

Morel Ultimo 12 Used 12" Sub 2 Ohm 1000 Watt RMS Subwoofer | eBay been trying to move this but looks like DIYmobile is the only place to sell high end


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

are these the same subs? I am not that familiar with morel line.

Amazon.com: Morel Ultimo SC 12 12" SQ/SPL 600W Subwoofer - 2 Ohm: Car Electronics


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

No they are not, although they look pretty close  If you google you will see many prefer the ultimo vs ultimo SC. thats about as much as i know


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

radiospank said:


> No they are not, although they look pretty close  If you google you will see many prefer the ultimo vs ultimo SC. thats about as much as i know


Gotcha...looks like the SC was make as an ultimo lite. I really need to stop looking at subs, and just buy one


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

well I feel you on that, it's hard to decide. really the ultimo I'm very happy with but I'm looking to get more bang for my buck. I'm in college and poor, can't be with an ultimo if your in poor student status.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You should get a 12W7 then 

And I just happen to know where one is for sale... and that person might just be looking for a Morel Ultimo sub...


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

I recently picked up an Ultimo 12 and I love it. Really great subwoofer! 

The Ultimo vs Ultimo SC is more or less the same subwoofer, one just doesn't handle as much power as the other if I am not mistaken. So yea, basically the Ultimo SC can be seen as a "lite" version.

GLWS!


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

what was your old sub? can you tell a big difference. I feel like the ultimo has great top end performance. I'm looking for a SQL sub that will sound pretty good in comparison to te ultimo. I might just hold on to it until I make my decision and sell either the fi q or the ultimo


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

It was a JBL CS1214, I am still running the stock HU which I feel is holding the system back. Difference was noticeable, despite the same tiny enclosure. 

Am in the process of building a raised floor to house the Ultimo.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

PsyCLown said:


> I recently picked up an Ultimo 12 and I love it. Really great subwoofer!
> 
> The Ultimo vs Ultimo SC is more or less the same subwoofer, one just doesn't handle as much power as the other if I am not mistaken. So yea, basically the Ultimo SC can be seen as a "lite" version.
> 
> GLWS!


And no easy way to replace the Voice coil on the SC.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

radiospank said:


> well I feel you on that, it's hard to decide. really the ultimo I'm very happy with but I'm looking to get more bang for my buck. I'm in college and poor, can't be with an ultimo if your in poor student status.


I love my Primo 10 in a ported box. You can find them for $150.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

radiospank said:


> what was your old sub? can you tell a big difference. I feel like the ultimo has great top end performance. I'm looking for a SQL sub that will sound pretty good in comparison to te ultimo. I might just hold on to it until I make my decision and sell either the fi q or the ultimo


I've got a Boston Pro 10.5 4 ohm sub I'd ship to you for $65. Has a nice grill as well. It's in 100 % working condition. 

It would be a good place to start for a SQ sub. Needs a .5 cubic foot box.


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks, but I already committed to the fi q from a local guy


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

BUmp this thing for sale still PM me


----------

